# Randomly squeaking and licking tail as if she's hurt?



## natalies (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello! Really hope you can help!

My 15 month old female rat (Frenchie) has recently been acting strangly. Every so often, maybe twice a day, she will randomly squeak as if she's in pain and turn in a couple of circles and then lick her tail - almost as if her tail had just been bitten or something. Sometimes it's when we're playing with her but sometimes it's when nothing is touching her!

I took her to the vet and he checked her all over but she didn't squeak at all and he said there were no physical causes of pain that he could find. Strange!

Has anyone seen this happen before? There have been chnages in her life recently, her friend died about a month ago and for the last 4 days we've been introducing her to a couple of new rats which isn't going too well so far  Could it be stress??

I'm quite worried but as the vet can't find anything wrong I don't know what to do to help her.

Any suggestions would be such a help!

Thanks so so much, Natalie (and Frenchie)


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

That's strange indeed, that the vet couldn't find a problem.
Definitely keep an eye on Frenchie and most of all her tail (If it changes in color, etc.)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She could've sprained her tail or even somewhere on her spine and the nerve tingling is her tail. Just keep an eye on her and hopefully it will pass in time.


----------



## Justino18 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm having the same exact issue....


----------

